# John Deere 4230 water pump



## newholland650 (Apr 20, 2015)

Got a 4230 and water pump is starting to leak. Looking at the pump is kinda confusing do you need to remove the back three bolts as wel to get it off or just the ones around the front. Looks like it splits apart. Also any tips on removing can you get it out without removing radiator? Will be tackling this job in the next day or two. Thanks


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Place a piece of cardboard between fan & radiator to protect rad. fins from dis-figuration. To remove WP from engine one needs to remove 4 bolts(key 15) then pry gasket loose.


----------



## newholland650 (Apr 20, 2015)

I got it off without removing radiator with no trouble. Went to local John Deere and he ordered one through a and I so hopefully it’ll be good to go in a few days. Thanks


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Didn't they want to rebuild it?


----------



## newholland650 (Apr 20, 2015)

Yeah but wanted $250 to rebuild it said book shows it to take 1.9 hours I said I’ll get one through A and I


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

newholland650 said:


> Yeah but wanted $250 to rebuild it said book shows it to take 1.9 hours I said I'll get one through A and I


Unfortunate, we have a local shop that can literally rebuild practically any water pump in the time it takes you to get lunch.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I've rebuilt several 'Deere water pumps of that vintage, don't remember ever taking that long. I second the "as long as it takes you to get lunch", been there, done that.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

It would surprise if JD flat rate was 1.9 hrs to rebuild a water pump that was setting on the bench. IIRC it should take 30-45 minutes to rebuild the WP.


----------



## newholland650 (Apr 20, 2015)

That’s what the local dealer said so I just went with the one from a and I. Got it on last night no leaks now. Hardest part was getting pulley and fan on the hub with radiator in the way.. It made it hard to line up but finally got it.


----------

